# I found metal shavings in my intake!!!!!!:(



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

I was taking a part the stock airbox to look at how the plumbing actually works, which to me could use some better engineering, and I noticed what appeared to be small metal shavings on the turbo side of the air filter. The filter had a little bit, but most of it was after the filter. I took off the tubing to see if it had reached the turbos, and it had.

My question is, has anyone seen something like this before? To me it looks like it was placed there. 

I will be spending the night taking the whole induction system off and cleaning it out. Any thoughts on the matter would be greatly appreciated.

Tony

P.S. I do not think I will be making that trip to the pub, but we will see.


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

replace the oil filter and pull the old appart and check it !


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Trust me, the oil will be changed Good idea on opening the filter up.

I am pretty sure it is in the oil. I am going to run some cheap stuff for a mile or two then change it out. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

i know with the plane indistruy you can send of the filters and get them exsamind to see were the metal came from and what it was/is
not sure if you could do this with yours !
but thats if you need to know were its from 
this could give important imfomation on the problem
if it was inturnal.
(with airplanes the engineer pulls the filter apart to see the amount of debis in it if its alot it gets sent off , the inspectors can tell you witch part of the engine its of because theyll have records of the differnt metal in every part of the motor!)...clever ahey! 
but this is in the air box , so iam not sure there is much it could be 
turbo ,somthing off the floor , ! 
but take the filtr apart for fun , and to see if teh debris has gone further!


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

I am almost 100% sure the metal I found in the airbox was from an outside source, since I have found metal shavings underneath the airbox as well. 

Oh well, at least I get to learn. I have already figured out what I want to do with a ram air system


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Just a possibility......

The previous owner works at a well known aero engine manufacturer whose car parks often have bits of wind blown swarf floating around.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

*Debris inspection*

if you go to any good hydraulic company in your area they should be able to look at the contamination in the fluid and advise on a test house who can analyse what the composition of the debris is - from there you'll have to establish the various materials in the engine system to find the source - long winded??


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

SkylineUSA said:


> *....and I noticed what appeared to be small metal shavings on the turbo side of the air filter. *


Can't be airborne can it, must be either something pretty serious turbo problem or deliberate contamination by somebody.... Were the shavings of the same type inside and out?


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Damm*

I have found metal shavings in my outtake but that was from a seriously dodgy kebab
I think it was down to the bone and he served up some of the skewer with it.!!

NLW


----------



## Skylining (Jun 28, 2001)

Nick,

There’s a lot more than metal shavings that’s dodgy in the kebabs in Reading 

Tony,

Is this on the intake of your Stang? Anyway can’t you take some of the shavings over to some of the guy’s working in the hanger buildings nearby for analysis?

Also if you inject N2O into the turbo intake wont it pre-ignite? Wouldn’t it be better to inject into the intake between the intercooler and the intake plenum?

Paul.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Paul,
No, I wish it was the Mustang. The N2O, yes after the turbo, but face the nozzle towards the turbo. There are only a couple of places where you can install it. You cannot tap it into the actual intake, so that leaves the intercooler, or the piping right before it. Actually the more I think about it, maybe a direct port is the only way, since if you shoot N2O directly on to the rubber hoses they will become brittle and more than likely bust once under boost. I am going to have to give that a little more thought, first thing is putting the GTR back on the road

N15,
That was funny.

Peter,

Yes, the shavings were the same inside and out. They would appear to be too heavy to be airbourne, but it could be a possibility. It does look like it was deliberate contamination to me, but by who? I have no idea.

I am almost positive it is not from the turbos, or any internal engine part, since it was upstream from the turbos


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

I finally got to that back turbo to check it out, that was pretty hard to get to. They both checked out fine. Engines checks out fine, so I just have to take out the intercooler, clean it up, and put everything back together again. 

Boy, what a relief. That engine is a bear

Thanks for everyones inputs.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Double post


----------

